# looking for new or used furniture in Merida



## NoMoreSnow

I am looking for new or used furniture in Merida. All I have found so far is overpriced and cheaply made items. Or I find furniture that is too fancy for my needs/tastes. (With a fancy price of course.) I found a website that had a lot of things I loved for great prices. Mexico Furniture for your Mexican Dream Home The problem with the site is that I don't want to wait for my furniture. If I have to wait 10 more weeks for furniture I am going to paint my face and go live in the jungle. Is anyone aware of good stores in Merida to shop for new/used furniture, or a good site for classified adds? I have tried Vivastreet but it is just more of the same problems. I am looking for tables, chairs, bed frames, couches, wardrobes, free standing cabinets, and outdoor furniture.


----------



## TundraGreen

NoMoreSnow said:


> I am looking for new or used furniture in Merida. All I have found so far is overpriced and cheaply made items. Or I find furniture that is too fancy for my needs/tastes. (With a fancy price of course.) I found a website that had a lot of things I loved for great prices. Mexico Furniture for your Mexican Dream Home The problem with the site is that I don't want to wait for my furniture. If I have to wait 10 more weeks for furniture I am going to paint my face and go live in the jungle. Is anyone aware of good stores in Merida to shop for new/used furniture, or a good site for classified adds? I have tried Vivastreet but it is just more of the same problems. I am looking for tables, chairs, bed frames, couches, wardrobes, free standing cabinets, and outdoor furniture.


I saw a great front door in Merida that I would have really liked except the price was around $40,000 pesos. But to address your question... In Guadalajara, I live in a section of town where there are tons of furniture stores. They all sell expensive modern looking furniture. But with a little looking, you can also find places that make rustic furniture that is much cheaper. You can have tables and chairs made to your own specifications. For about $20,000 pesos I had them make 8 dining room chairs, 7 night tables, two square dining room tables, a computer table and a wardrobe. All were unfinished, solid wood. They needed about a week to make them. I bought 3 couches with a similar style at another place, also made to order in a week or so. I am not sure this type of store exists in Merida but it probably does. It would be called muebles rustica or something similar.


----------



## NoMoreSnow

NoMoreSnow said:


> I found a website that had a lot of things I loved for great prices. Mexico Furniture for your Mexican Dream Home .


I think the prices are in Dollars instead of Pesos. :Cry: Thank you for the response, Tundra. I may end up getting my stuff made. That was an outstanding price you mentioned for the amount of furniture you received for it. I think I will take about an eight hour walk today and see what I can find.


----------



## circle110

We love "muebles rústicos" as well. We just bought a few pieces from a place in Dolores Hidalgo and are buying the bulk of our furnishings from our favorite tienda de muebles rústicos in Mexico City. The shipping of the furniture from Mexico City to Guanajuato has been a headache because an interstate shipping license is required (we didn't realize that), so we had to find a licensed person who would do it for a reasonable price. It's not been easy since most truck owners just have said, "sorry I don't have the license" or gave us an outrageous price to try to do it on the sly. But of you buy right in Merida I'll bet shipping will be free.

Here are the results of a quick google of "muebles rusticos merida":

Muebles Rústicos Lolkat
93 519
Centro, Mérida
01 999 923 4174

Muebles Rusticos El Jacal
35 288
Mérida
01 999 212 0928

Muebles Rusticos El Postigo, S.A. De C.V.
65 327
Centro, Mérida, Yucat n
01 999 940 3051

Like TundraGreen mentioned, they will all probably build to order if they don't already have what you want.


----------



## abscissa

Keep it mind the humidity in Merida when buying furiture. 

We're just down the road from you on the beach in San Crisanto. Most of the furniture we bought is wood with cushions (rustic mexican). The manufacture stained the wood but didn't put a varnish finish on it. In the summer months we were getting a fine white mold on the wood so we sprayed all the wood surfaces with varnish ... end of problem ... we also scotch guarded all the cushions so they would resist mold

Make sure the wood they use is termite resistant


----------



## NoMoreSnow

Thanks guys. Here are some stores I found on foot.

Ta' usado
C. 64 #461B x 55
Tel. 928-10-59

Articulos Usados
C. 65 #513 x 62 y 64
Tel. 928-61-30

Casa Verde
C 61 #540 x 68 y 70


----------



## nycgirl17

I got lucky. I was looking for an apt to rent and the realtor brought me to this God-forsaken gross apt..but it had nice furniture. I needed cheap so jokingly I said, "dont like the apt but I'll buy the furniture for $1000 US". It was all used but I got a dining room table with 6 chairs, sofa and 2 matching chairs, book case, hutch cabinet, 2 end tables for living room and coffee table. Plus a King size bed, dresser, and vanity table with mirror, and 2 side bed tables, and 2 single beds. Not bad, I reckon. Just needed some cleaning and airing out. Keep your eye open and spread the word. Tell the realtor too bc maybe they know someone. Also check the English library for ads.


----------



## Lann1011

I was considering outdoor furniture for my indoor space... I just think it might help with any mold or humidity issues.. as well as cleaning..

Anyone else tried that?


----------



## Merida Yucatan

Unfortunately, buying pre-made affordable non-pine furniture isn't easy in Merida. Antiques are expensive and one never knows when most of the stores will be open. 
Two stores that NoMoreSnow mentions have a large selection, but one has to check the quality and that the wood isn't pine: Ta' usado
C. 64 #461B x 55
Tel. 928-10-59

Articulos Usados
C. 65 #513 x 62 y 64
Tel. 928-61-30

"Yucatan Living" mentions some stores. Yolisto.com has classified ads and a forum to post questions. 

Best of luck.


----------

